
Taiwan Is Exporting Its Coronavirus Successes to the World - rmason
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/09/taiwan-is-exporting-its-coronavirus-successes-to-the-world/
======
rmason
I've got this smart and savvy friend. He wrote some of us in an email that he
was leaving New York City because coronavirus was going to be really bad. This
was super early when few cases had happened.

So where in the world was he headed? He said after much study he was going to
Taiwan because it was the safest place. That surprised me but he absolutely
called it.

